
Ask HN: How to Fight against censorship of Internet? - kiloreux
There are large protests in my country currently (Algeria) against presidential elections. However most people&#x27;s means of contact and sharing is Facebook which is currently blocked nation wide. What are the best tools to bypass this that could easily work for non-tech savy people?
======
imhoguy
Secure Scuttlebutt may be useful.

[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz)
[https://boingboing.net/2017/04/07/bug-in-tech-for-
antipreppe...](https://boingboing.net/2017/04/07/bug-in-tech-for-
antipreppers.html)

------
rl1987
Facebook is reachable through the official Onion Service at:
[http://facebookcorewwwi.onion/](http://facebookcorewwwi.onion/)

Look into bridges and pluggable transports if vanilla Tor is blocked.

